# SQL Server VS SQL Express



## tomob (Dec 18, 2003)

We are considering upgrading an application that we use in our Mortgage Company that the software vendor states that with 30 - 40 users SQL Express should serve us just fine. However our tech support team that we out source to insist that We have to purchase SQL Server to the amount of $9000.00.
The team has just install in OCT a new DELL Poweredge 2900 with 2.66 ZEON Processors16GB Ram 350GB Hard Drive Windows 2003 server SP2, Currently We are adding More Memory and Hard drive arrays

The current application called POINT 6.0 from Calyx Software is a flat file application, The upgrade we are considering called Point Data Server PDS, is what can use SQL Express.
The current flat flie system POINT 6.0 uses on the server 1.5 GB of space on our server, Of which includes the past 5 years of data. Calyx Sales team tells of that we only need to put the past to years of active data in PDS ond the archive years can remain in Flat Files. Which make a lot of sense to us, However The TECH TEAM is insistant that SQL Express will not work for us. Calyx says the opposite. I feel like the TECH TEAM is just trying to sell us a FULL SQL and certain the is a lot of profit in the $9000 for them . 
Can anyone help shed some light on this

Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like the "tech team" is more familiar with SQL Server than with SQL Server Express. You can read about SQL Server Express here. Without knowing and technical details on the POINT 6.0 database, I would think SQL Server Express would work fine. Maybe the 4GB database max size is an issue the "tech team" is concerned about. Today, your database is 1.5GB but it might grow to larger than that when stored in a RDBMS. Or maybe the "tech team" thinks SQL Server Express "sucks" when compared to the full SQL Server.

Has the "tech team" stated _why_ SQL Server Express won't work? If you're looking for a free database MySQL should be considered if the "tech team" refuses to support SQL Server Express. MySQL would be closer in functionality to SQL Server and there are free versions for Windows you can install.

Peace...


----------



## tomob (Dec 18, 2003)

We spoke again to the software vender and they state that PDS ony uses SQL Express as Indexing the files and can indeed handle 30-50 users with out a problem.. 

Here is a response from our "Tech Team"

It sounds as though Calyx is representing that if FFM only converts the current year's loan data to the new PDS database (presumably leaving the historical data in the old Calyx format) that the load on the SQL Express Engine will be substantially less than if all of the historical data was converted (thus making it more reasonable for FFM to use SQL Express, and either forestall or eliminate the possible need to license the full SQL Server).

Under most circumstances I would say that this is completely false - however since we're sort of splitting technical hairs here, I will qualify it and say that it's _almost_ completely false, but that any truth in their representation is not for the reasons that they are asserting. 

The performance "governing" of SQL Express is _not_ based on the size of the database or the amount of records/data, etc. It is instead done by limiting the amount of memory/CPU made available to the engine. This effectively limits the number of transactions/threads/processes that the database can processed simultaneously - regardless of how many resources your server has available, SQL Express will only use a certain limited amount (1 CPU, 1GB of RAM).

This means that whether your database size is large or small, the ceiling will kick in the same way and affect the performance based on the number of users in the system and the amount of activity they are generating. This is key for FFM, as you have a fairly high number of Calyx users (enough to be outside of what is recommended for SQL Express based on any unbiased assessment). It is worth pointing out that SQL Express does enforce a hard limit on the size of a single database at 4GB, but unless Calyx is extremely inefficient in how it stores its'
data, I don't suspect this would be an issue anytime soon.

Any further thoufgts


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the additional info. 

First, I don't know if Calyx's recommendation of converting only the previous year's data to SQL Server Express is due to a technical limitation or concern or if it's just to make it "easier" for you. If converting last year's data will take less time than converting ALL of the data, that might save you time (as an example). I would find out from Calyx if their conversion tool could convert ALL of the POINT data to SQL Server Express.

Second, it sounds like the "tech team" thinks SQL Server Express won't be able to adequately handle the proposed load, given it's system resource restrictions. As the number of concurrent users increases, it's possible for SQL Server Express to run slower since it can't tap more of the systems resources to "scale" as the load increases. This is a valid concern by the "tech team" but I don't know if 30-40 concurrent users is enough to "push" SQL Server Express to the point of significantly poor performance.

One thing you could do is arrange a technical meeting with a rep from the "tech team" and an engineer from Calyx so _they_ can discuss using SQL Server Express in a technical fashion.

I would also ask Calyx if they support *only* SQL Server Express or if they support other RDBMSes, like MySQL, DB2, SQL Server, or Oracle. If Calyx DOES support MySQL, going with that would be a better option than SQL Server Express since it won't have any resource restrictions (e.g. no "governor") and will be able to utilize more of the hardware resources (namely RAM and CPU) of the database server.

Lastly, what will the "tech team" do if you tell them you will NOT purchase SQL Server and insist on going with SQL Server Express (if Calyx doesn't support other RDBMSes)? Will they simply refuse to support SQL Server Express? You might also want to see if the "tech team" would support MySQL (if Calyx supports MySQL).

Peace...


----------



## tomob (Dec 18, 2003)

What Calyx says is the PDS only uses sql Express to index the data, and the only time we would notice it is when we were running Large reports. Once calyx closes a file the Software is done with it..


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

tomob said:


> What Calyx says is the PDS only uses sql Express to index the data, and the only time we would notice it is when we were running Large reports. Once calyx closes a file the Software is done with it..


Ok, so the PDS doesn't use the full SQL Express database but only the indexing functions? Does this mean the 30-50 concurrent users would be users of PDS and _not_ SQL Server Express?

If this is the case, the "tech team"'s concerns are unnecessary and you should make sure they understand that not all of SQL Server Express would be used by PDS. Maybe it would be good to get the "tech team" in communication with Calyx so they, "tech team", can better understand the actual SQL Server Express needs of PDS.

Peace...


----------

